# Well that didn't take long....



## HuntinJake_23 (Apr 23, 2017)

Georgia signee D'Antne Demery arrested in Athens http://www.wsbtv.com/news/local/cla...ee-dantne-demery-arrested-in-athens/515333608


----------



## lbzdually (Apr 23, 2017)

Smart needs to kick him off the team and pull his scholarship immediately.  He went after her and choked her as she walked away.  No telling what he would have done of others hadn't been there to witness it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 23, 2017)

thug


----------



## Throwback (Apr 23, 2017)

So what you're saying is he's available? 
Just how good is he?


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 23, 2017)

Throwback said:


> So what you're saying is he's available?
> Just how good is he?



 UGA the gift that keeps on giving.... Players that is...


----------



## DannyW (Apr 23, 2017)

Let me preface this reply by saying I don't believe in violence against women, and if he is guilty, this guy deserves everything he gets. Or loses, in the case of his scholarship.

But let me give you another perspective...not my viewpoint, but from a black woman herself.

Remember Ray Rice, the Baltimore Ravens running back who was suspended from the NFL a few years back for hitting a woman? Well, the day after that happened I stopped in a Folk's to eat lunch and read a newspaper. I had just opened up the sports section when my waitress, a black woman, walked up to take my order.She saw the Ray Rice headlines and asked "Do you think that was right?" Meaning did I think it was ok for Rice to hit his wife.

Before I could answer she slid into the booth across from me - my waitress - and said "Let me tell you, he had to hit her. She didn't give him any choice."

So I'm sitting there, unsure if I am in more shock because a black WOMAN is taking Rice's side on beating women, or because my waitress has sat down in the booth with me and started a conversation.

She went on to say "See how that woman was in his face? She wouldn't shut her mouth. You a white man and don't understand this but the only way to shut up a mad black woman is to hit her. She expects it, and might even like it a little bit. Makes her feel loved. I know...I seen it a hundred times, even did it myself once or twice. That what you gotta do to make her be quiet."

Not sure at all what to say, if anything, I took the safe route and said "sweet tea, no lemon, and I'll have the fried chicken with potato salad and green beans".

Strange conversation for sure, but it also told me that maybe some cultural differences of opinion exist on hitting women, as wrong and distasteful as they may be.

I was just glad to finish my chicken lunch and leave.


----------



## lbzdually (Apr 23, 2017)

DannyW said:


> Let me preface this reply by saying I don't believe in violence against women, and if he is guilty, this guy deserves everything he gets. Or loses, in the case of his scholarship.
> 
> But let me give you another perspective...not my viewpoint, but from a black woman herself.
> 
> ...



1. He admitted it already.
2.  Multiple witnesses saw her being attacked.
3.  She was walking away, per the witnesses and the victim.
4.  This wasn't just some random girl he just met, this woman has had at least 1 child of his already.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 23, 2017)

Throwback said:


> So what you're saying is he's available?
> Just how good is he?



I hear the Gus Bus is making hourly trips this year.


----------



## riprap (Apr 23, 2017)

Kirby is slacking. You've also got to give the list of potential signees to the chief.


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 23, 2017)

Dang! He's from my hometown, too. Was looking forward to seeing him succeed at UGA, but good riddance! And of course, Alabama or Auburn will gladly rehabilitate him.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 24, 2017)

In the words of the FSU folks.. Nothing to see here.. Move along.. 

In the words of the Vols, she probably deserved it and is just looking to get paid...

In the words of the Barners, We'll be happy to take him...

And in the words of the Bammers, it none of your business, we'll handle it in-house..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Apr 24, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> In the words of the FSU folks.. Nothing to see here.. Move along..
> 
> In the words of the Vols, she probably deserved it and is just looking to get paid...
> 
> ...



In the words of Dawgs.... Black women like to be hit.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 24, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> In the words of Dawgs.... Black women like to be hit.



A Nole making a joke about hitting women...


----------



## Gold Ranger (Apr 24, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> A Nole making a joke about hitting women...



Yep.  Welcome to the club.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 24, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Yep.  Welcome to the club.



Nothing to see here, move along... Just win baby..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Apr 24, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nothing to see here, move along... Just win baby..



Y'all got the first two parts down.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 24, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Y'all got the first two parts down.



Those are the 2 most important parts.. The winning will happen when the Thugs can play..


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 24, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> In the words of the FSU folks.. Nothing to see here.. Move along..
> 
> In the words of the Vols, she probably deserved it and is just looking to get paid...
> 
> ...



That covers every angle.


----------



## scooty006 (Apr 24, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> In the words of the FSU folks.. Nothing to see here.. Move along..
> 
> In the words of the Vols, she probably deserved it and is just looking to get paid...
> 
> ...



Forgot about LSU, we'll take a team vote to see if he's still eligible to play...


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2017)

Didn't take long for CKS to cut him loose.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2017)

He will most likely be with another SEC team with in a week.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Apr 24, 2017)

Throwback said:


> So what you're saying is he's available?
> Just how good is he?



Not very.  Tight hips.  I see this as more scholarship room that just opened up.

Feel bad for the young man because of what he went through in the past year, but no excuse for hitting women.


----------



## DannyW (Apr 24, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> He will most likely be with another SEC team with in a week.



Don't think so. A couple years ago the SEC passed a rule that you cannot accept a kid who wants to transfer into your program after being dismissed from another school for "serious misconduct".  This is defined as "sexual assault, domestic violence or other forms of sexual violence.”

He will have to go outside the SEC if he wants to play, if anyone still wants him.

The kid really messed up his life.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 24, 2017)

DannyW said:


> Don't think so. A couple years ago the SEC passed a rule that you cannot accept a kid who wants to transfer into your program after being dismissed from another school for "serious misconduct".  This is defined as "sexual assault, domestic violence or other forms of sexual violence.”
> 
> He will have to go outside the SEC if he wants to play, if anyone still wants him.
> 
> The kid really messed up his life.



There's a school up in Ohio that will likely pick him up.


----------



## riprap (Apr 24, 2017)

The officer in Athens just got a raise. An officer in Tuscaloosa would be looking for a job.


----------



## nickel back (Apr 25, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> In the words of the FSU folks.. Nothing to see here.. Move along..
> 
> In the words of the Vols, she probably deserved it and is just looking to get paid...
> 
> ...



nothing like the truth


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 25, 2017)

dogs still win it all.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Apr 25, 2017)

elfiii said:


> There's a school up in Ohio that will likely pick him up.



When life deals you a bad hand, go with a new deck of CARDS.


----------



## Showtime (Apr 25, 2017)

DannyW said:


> Don't think so. A couple years ago the SEC passed a rule that you cannot accept a kid who wants to transfer into your program after being dismissed from another school for "serious misconduct".  This is defined as "sexual assault, domestic violence or other forms of sexual violence.”


Is it considered a transfer if he isn't enrolled yet?


----------



## Showtime (Apr 25, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> In the words of the FSU folks.. Nothing to see here.. Move along..
> 
> In the words of the Vols, she probably deserved it and is just looking to get paid...
> 
> ...



You skipped the GoGata. When they knock women unconscious they play the victim! 

http://georgia.247sports.com/Bolt/B...re-back-Hes-the-victim-not-aggressor-52459981


----------



## Gold Ranger (Apr 25, 2017)

Showtime said:


> You skipped the GoGata. When they knock women unconscious they play the victim!
> 
> http://georgia.247sports.com/Bolt/B...re-back-Hes-the-victim-not-aggressor-52459981



Using recent news and logic.....

If a Gator hit's a woman, he'll end up hitting himself later.


----------



## Showtime (Apr 25, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Using recent news and logic.....
> 
> If a Gator hit's a woman, he'll end up hitting himself later and fans will insist his contract be paid in full to his family



fix_T


----------

